# How to remove scratches from glass



## el mucho grande (Mar 20, 2010)

I recently bought a used 55 gal. aquarium, it appears that the lady I bought it from used something that was abrasive to clean the inside of the tank so there are alot of fine scratches on the glass, I have the aquarium set up is there any way to buff out the scratches with out emptying the tank or harming my fish?

Thank you for your help.

Brian


----------



## kal123456 (Aug 8, 2009)

nope, there isn't, sorry
i had the same problem before, and the tank still has major scratches, but the fish just live, and i dont mind, but are ur scratches really big and noticable?
you can just get another tank, but if glass is scratched, it means its scratched, you can't erase them


good luck!


----------

